# Crowded tank?



## driver (Jun 21, 2017)

Is this getting too crowded? If not when do I consider it too crowded?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

For a betta, that's not too many plants, in fact, from his point of view, it's probably just starting to look homey.
It will be too crowded when he keeps getting tangled in the plants, however, by that time, the taller plants will probably block light to the lower plants that will die and even the tall stems may get somewhat 'leggy', opening up more swimming space.


----------



## driver (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous tank and what a Betta Paradise. A lot of Betta out there are suffering from tank envy!


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

Only thing I hate about a crowded tank is cleaning. 
Not the physical chore you understand, but I worry I'm scaring the heck out
of my little guy messing with his whole world.

I just tried to remove a piece of wood (admittedly too big for my tank design) for cleaning, but
called time-out as It felt like playing a high level on Tetris

Anyone considering a Fluval Edge, (god knows what the 46l version ppl do), know that cleaning/scaping can be (like the song) T'ricky!

Hopefully a bit of green algae on the driftwood is not an immediate threat to him


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

McLareN said:


> Only thing I hate about a crowded tank is cleaning.
> Not the physical chore you understand, but I worry I'm scaring the heck out
> of my little guy messing with his whole world.
> 
> ...


I have heavily-planted tanks and use a piece of airline tubing to vacuum. They can go anywhere in the tank and around plants and driftwood.


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

I might try using just the tube to siphon/vaccum next time, though i imagine
it would clog up. Turkey baster I need methinx

Can I ask what vaccum are you using Russel for what size tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm using airline tubing to clean all tanks from 2.5-20 gallons. But when I had tanks of 100+ gallons I used airline tubing. All of my aquariums are at least as heavily planted as driver's. In a good Betta habitat you shouldn't be able to see your Betta at a glance but, instead, have to look for him.


----------

